# Mountain Lion et Mail : problème de fermeture



## sylvanhus (22 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis mon passage à Mountain Lion (en clean install ) j'ai des soucis récurrents avec le logiciel Mail...

En effet ( j'avais déja ce soucis avant la mise à jour 10.8.2 ) le logiciel Mail, m'empêche d'éteindre mon iMac (21,5 i5 de 2011).

En effet le Mac reste sur le bureau et m'affiche un message d'erreur me confirmant de fermer Mail via le moniteur d'activité.

Alors en effet en passant par le moniteur d'activité j'arrive à fermer Mail, mais même en faisant clic droit "quitter" Mail refuse de se fermer , obliger de "forcer à quitter" dans le moniteur d'activité.

Je n'avais pas de soucis avec Snow Léopard.

J'ai cherché dans divers Forum, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.

Si quelqu'un a une solution , je lui en serait très reconnaissant


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2012)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Alors en effet en passant par le moniteur d'activité j'arrive à fermer Mail, mais même en faisant clic droit "quitter" Mail refuse de se fermer , obliger de "forcer à quitter" dans le moniteur d'activité.


Clic droit / quitter = quitter par le menu idoine. S'il l'un ne marche pas, l'autre nonplus.
Si tu veux forcer à quitter par la Dock, c'est *alt* - clic droit, pour Forcer à quitter.


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Septembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Clic droit / quitter = quitter par le menu idoine. S'il l'un ne marche pas, l'autre nonplus.
> Si tu veux forcer à quitter par la Dock, c'est *alt* - clic droit, pour Forcer à quitter.





Merci Sly54 pour ta réponse, alors oui quand je force la fermeture via le moniteur d'activité cela fonctionne, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi il ne s'éteint pas lorsque je décide d'éteindre mon ordi...

Lorsque je fais -Pomme - éteindre- toutes mes applications ouvertes se ferment les unes après les autres sans poser de problème, sauf Mail qui lui, m'oblige à le fermer manuellement avant de pouvoir éteindre la machine...

C'est pénible, car on ne pense pas souvent à tout fermer à la main, et quand bien même, Mail parfois ne se ferme pas non plus d'un simple clic droit et m'oblige à "forcer à quitter"...

C'est un problème que j'aimerais connaitre et résoudre


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2012)

Je comprends ton pb et ma réponse n'aidait guère

Il faudrait voir du coté des fichiers .plist, par exemple, un fichier pouvant être corrompu.
Tu pourrais aussi reconstruire tes BàL, au cas où


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Septembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je comprends ton pb et ma réponse n'aidait guère
> 
> Il faudrait voir du coté des fichiers .plist, par exemple, un fichier pouvant être corrompu.
> Tu pourrais aussi reconstruire tes BàL, au cas où





Super je vais essayer, par contre comment vois pour le fichier .plist et comment y remédier ?

Reconstruire ma boite aux lettres, ça je sais faire, mais sinon...


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2012)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Super je vais essayer, par contre comment vois pour le fichier .plist et comment y remédier ?


Les fichiers .plist sont dans "ta petite maison" / bibliothèque (touche alt enfoncée, menu _Aller_ du Finder pour la faire apparaitre) / Mail

Essayer de sortir un fichier, le mettre sur le bureau, relancer Mail. Si le pb est tjs là, remettre le fichier à sa place en écrasant le nouveau fichier que Mail vient de créer.

Tu peux aussi déplacer le fichier "Envelope Index" sur le bureau (il est dans "ta petite maison" / bibliothèque / Mail / V2 / MailData) et relancer Mail.


----------



## sylvanhus (23 Septembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Les fichiers .plist sont dans "ta petite maison" / bibliothèque (touche alt enfoncée, menu _Aller_ du Finder pour la faire apparaitre) / Mail
> 
> Essayer de sortir un fichier, le mettre sur le bureau, relancer Mail. Si le pb est tjs là, remettre le fichier à sa place en écrasant le nouveau fichier que Mail vient de créer.
> 
> Tu peux aussi déplacer le fichier "Envelope Index" sur le bureau (il est dans "ta petite maison" / bibliothèque / Mail / V2 / MailData) et relancer Mail.





Super merci beaucoup !

Je vais essayer ça et je reviendrais te dire si ça a résolu mon soucis 

Merci encore


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Septembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Les fichiers .plist sont dans "ta petite maison" / bibliothèque (touche alt enfoncée, menu _Aller_ du Finder pour la faire apparaitre) / Mail
> 
> Essayer de sortir un fichier, le mettre sur le bureau, relancer Mail. Si le pb est tjs là, remettre le fichier à sa place en écrasant le nouveau fichier que Mail vient de créer.
> 
> Tu peux aussi déplacer le fichier "Envelope Index" sur le bureau (il est dans "ta petite maison" / bibliothèque / Mail / V2 / MailData) et relancer Mail.





Bon apres 2 jours cela semble être bon...

J'ai enlevé le "enveloppe index" ça n'a rien changé, j'ai reconstruis les boites aux lettres, rien non plus, mais par contre j'ai supprimer les comptes (iCloud et yahoo) dans preferences système et apres avoir re)-synchro, cela semble fonctionner...

Donc en gros supprimer ces comptes et les réinstaller ^^

Depuis 2 jours, pas de bug à signaler ^^

Merci à toi


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2012)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Donc en gros supprimer ces comptes et les réinstaller ^^
> 
> Depuis 2 jours, pas de bug à signaler ^^
> 
> Merci à toi



Si je comprends bien, Apple a encore u peu de boulot pour supprimer les bugs dans ML !!


----------



## yannr (1 Octobre 2012)

Même problème chez moi depuis qq temps (avant le passage à montain lion d'ailleurs), qui a persisté malgré les mises à jour (après le passage à montain lion donc).
La solution à également consisté à supprimer l'un des compte gmail que j'avais ajouté récemment. Maintenant ça semble fonctionner !
Merci d'avoir soulevé le problème, et d'avoir proposé une solution.


----------



## jacquemin (3 Octobre 2012)

Mouais. Je pense que ça n'a rien à voir avec 10.8, je pense que c'est un vieux bug de Mail. Quand une certaine quantité de courriel est atteinte, il a du mal à gérer, notamment si on en supprime trop à la fois. Il faut le laisser ramer tout seul un certain temps avant de le fermer, sinon il faut le forcer à quitter. Il faut aussi veiller à subdiviser les opérations de suppression de courriels e, plusieurs paquets, sinon il le prend mal et bloque. C'est comme ça depuis longtemps, et ça a dû coïncider avec ton arrivée sur 10.8, mais il n'y est pour rien. Il faut souvent plusieurs années avant d'éliminer un bug, chez Apple.


----------

